# WCF Scripture References



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 9, 2006)

I am looking for a resource that shows all the scripture references contained in the WCF listed in "canological" order. Does anyone here know of anything in print or online?

[size=-1](come to think of it, what _is_ the appropriate term to describe the sort order that follows the linear order of the books in the Protestant Bible?)[/size]


----------



## Casey (Feb 9, 2006)

The OPC recently published a book titled, _The Confession of Faith and Catechisms_, that contains proof texts. There is an index to the proof texts in the back of that book.

The index is available in .pdf form here (from opc.org):
http://opc.org/documents/Scripture.pdf

Hope that helps! It's a neat resource!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> The OPC recently published a book titled, _The Confession of Faith and Catechisms_, that contains proof texts. There is an index to the proof texts in the back of that book.
> 
> The index is available in .pdf form here (from opc.org):
> ...



THAT is exactly what I am looking for!

Thank you Casey!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 9, 2006)

I think these are the PCUSA proof texts with any changes the OPC made; these will not match up exactly with the original proof texts of the Westminster Assembly.


----------



## Casey (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> I think these are the PCUSA proof texts with any changes the OPC made; these will not match up exactly with the original proof texts of the Westminster Assembly.


The Preface [here] seems to suggest that the text of the Confession is (essentially) that of the PCUSA from before the 1903 revisions, so I suppose that would include the proof texts, too. I have no idea the extent to which they were revised. But, you are right, they won't line up with the originals.

[Edited on 2-9-2006 by StaunchPresbyterian]


----------



## Kaalvenist (Feb 9, 2006)

The OPC has changed the proof texts to the Confession and Larger Catechism. I'm not sure if that site is referring to the original or the changed proof texts. But Stephen Pribble, an OPC minister, has compiled a Scripture Index to the original Westminster Standards, which is available in published form here, and online here.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you Sean!

I think I may take one of my bibles (not my primary one that I read day to day) and convert it into a Westminster Study Bible by highlighting all the scripture references. It is good to see what verses in their context are cited as reason for what we believe.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 10, 2006)

By the way, the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ does a similar thing by citing the Three Forms of Unity and the Westminster Standards, within the notes.

The only negative is that for some reason they chose NIV as the translation.


----------

